# Roommates story



## Browniestuff (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been trying to find a story about two roommates who go to college and start actively trying to gain weight and sleep around. I remember at one point they each have sex with a guy in the office of an Italian restaurant and eventually there's some lesbian foreplay. I can't find it anyway.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 6, 2009)

I myself have been looking for one where a fat girl swaps her diet with her thin roommate, becoming thin and athletic while her friend blows up...then they both get fat...I'm sorry, that's all I remember of it!


----------



## dxm9999 (Oct 7, 2009)

JimBob,

I believe the story is The Arrangement by Da Games.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 7, 2009)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Link2Hyrule (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, now I have another roommates story request. This one is about three roommates, two of which are being fattened up by the third conducting an experiment or something. It's been a while since I read it, but I think it was posted here and I can't find it. On another note, if I remember correctly it was supposedly the first part of a story but the next part was never posted. Anyway, if anybody knows what I'm talking about please let me know.


----------



## Observer (Oct 26, 2009)

I checked using roommates as a key and this was the best incomplete story meeting your criteria - but its only two characters


----------

